# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  27-4-2011 Los "Otros" embalses de la C.H. Guadalquivir a unas altas cotas.

## REEGE

Los pantanos de Ceuta alcanzan una cota de capacidad del 99 por ciento.

Ceuta, 27 abr (EFE).- Los dos pantanos de la Ciudad Autónoma de Ceuta han alcanzado, como consecuencia de las últimas lluvias caídas en la ciudad durante la Semana Santa, una cota de capacidad del 99 por ciento, aunque la cifra es ligeramente inferior al mismo periodo del pasado año.

Según los datos facilitados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, los pantanos tienen almacenados 2.263.246 metros cúbicos, lo que supone una ocupación del 98,85 por ciento frente al 99,65 por ciento del pasado año por estas fechas.

El Pantano del Renegado registra 1.629.269 metros cúbicos mientras que la presa del Infierno tiene almacenados un total de 633.977 metros cúbicos.

Las fuentes han detallado que las cifras de ocupación de agua demuestran que se está llevando a cabo un buen uso de la misma y que los datos permiten afrontar con optimismo la llegada del próximo verano.

En el mes de julio del 2009 los pantanos de la ciudad se quedaron sin suministro de agua, lo que obligó a la contratación de un buque aljibe para traer agua desde la península. 

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------

